# Drugs to shrink fibroids, could they cause low AMH levels?



## Lulu40 (Nov 20, 2009)

I had surgery in my late thirties to remove fibroids and cysts (about 18 months ago).

I had an ultrasound check up last October-ish and was told that there weren't any further problems on that score.

However, the ultrasound-ologist noted that she couldn't see any follicles and recommended that I have the Anti-Mullerian Hormone test.

The results came back at 0.3 pmol. Not good.

But it's belatedly occurred to me that before I had the surgery to remove the fibroids, I was prescribed medication to shrink the fibroids, and I vaguely recall that this was supposed to work by stopping my cycle.

I've just Googled and come up with this:

http://www.ehealthmd.com/library/fibroids/FBR_medication.html

My question is: The drug I was prescribed (can't remember the name of it) to shrink the fibroids, would taking this have had any longer term impact? Could this have affected the results of the AMH level test?


----------



## Lulu40 (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello, can a moderator move this to a more suitable forum, please?  Thank you.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again 

Obviously I'm not medically qualified so really this is something you would need to discuss with your fertility consultant but I wouldn't have thought that the drugs you were prescribed for fibroids would effect your AMH level.

GnRH agonists (which is what I'm assuming you were prescibed for the fibroids, as per the link you provided) is often used as part of the IVF process and it is also a treatment for many other oestrogen related problems such as endometriosis.  Whilst I've never been prescribed it as part of any treatment for my endometrisos, polyps or fibroid (all of which I've had and are oestrogen "fed"), I have been prescribed it on every IVF cycle I've had (6 in total) and it's not effected my AMH or FSH levels when I've had these tested on natural cycles.

GnRH suppresses oestrogen production ie puts you into a temporary/pseudo menopause.

Your AMH (and FSH) check your ovarian reserve ie how many eggs you have left.  A woman is born with about 1-2 million immature eggs.  By the time a woman reaches puberty there are only about 400,000 eggs left. With each period cycle, around a thousand eggs are lost and usually only one follicle will actually mature and contain an egg.....so as we age our ovarian reserve naturally reduces (some quicker than others).....so unfortunately I think your AMH level is more down to age rather than the result of short term use of GnRH.  How long after stopping the GnRH did you have the AMH tested ?

Have you had any other hormone tests such as FSH, LH, Prolactin, Oestrogen, Thyroid, Progesterone ?

Take care
Natasha


----------

